# Looking for somewhere to drive from NJ



## RX8 (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking for November 9th to 13th or any days within that period, 1 BDR or preferably 2 BDM.  Two young kids will be out of school.  Still somewhat new to northern NJ so not sure what the timeshare options are. Anyone have something within driving distance that would be good for 7 and 10 year old boys?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## silentg (Oct 25, 2016)

RX8 said:


> Looking for November 9th to 13th or any days within that period, 1 BDR or preferably 2 BDM.  Two young kids will be out of school.  Still somewhat new to northern NJ so not sure what the timeshare options are. Anyone have something within driving distance that would be good for 7 and 10 year old boys?  Thanks in advance!



How far is driving distance? Within New Jersey or out of state? Do you want an exchange or just a few nights? What about booking extra nights at your home resort?
Silentg


----------



## chapjim (Oct 26, 2016)

I would look at Williamsburg, VA.  It is a day's drive from Northern NJ.  (Avoid the Washington, DC area.)

Lots of resorts in various resort systems, lots of things to do (Wmsburg is one of the most history-rich areas in the US), good variety of restaurants, shopping, etc.

If you want to go the other direction, try Newport, RI.  Availability is very difficult in the summer and shoulder seasons but I'd think there might be some places open in early/mid November.


----------



## 1bobo1 (Oct 26, 2016)

*day's drive from n.j.*

I looked and could get a Wyndham  2 bedroom Nov. 9 through 13- 5 nights
send replay


----------



## RX8 (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks to all of those that responded with an offer!  Due to a change in my wife's schedule we were not able to get as many days off so we have decided to visit Philadelphia for three days in a cramped hotel room.


----------

